# Fucking ehhh! Green jello!!!!



## dirty_feet (Nov 17, 2008)

I am so fucking excited dude - I can't believe this. I spotted a flyer and check it out - the rumors are true. Tour dates on their myspace.

http://www.myspace.com/greenjelly


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 24, 2008)

wow, now thats a rare opportunity. i would totally go! obey the cow god!!!


----------



## dirty_feet (Nov 24, 2008)

AHahaahAhaaaahah...!!! I KNOW!!! I'm so excited - rare opportunity indeed! I plan to melt my face proper on Dec. 1st (they play here then) I'll take a long piss in the alley just for you.


----------



## dirty_feet (Nov 25, 2008)

*AHHHH!!!!* (the tears of a twelve year old green jello/jelly punk) They canceled their tour. Word on the street is sometime this spring. Dammit. That show was the biggest thing I've been excited about in a long time. I need a diaper change. *sniffle*


----------

